# For those of you who don't drink a protein/dextrose type drink post workout....



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2009)

what do you do?


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

After doing reading & posting thread's on that issue...i was told it's overrated.


----------



## Hench (Apr 21, 2009)

nkira said:


> After doing reading & posting thread's on that issue...i was told it's overrated.



Overrated, but that doesnt mean its not useful. Sip it during your workout.


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with that, never said it's not useful though.



Moondogg said:


> Overrated, but that doesnt mean its not useful. Sip it during your workout.


----------

